# Hurthle cells



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

need some help decifering my pathology report PLEASE anyone.

Right thyriod and left subtotal thyriod tissue;

Hashimoto's thyroiditis with hurthle cell neoplasia.Benign lymph node I do not know what neoplasia hurthle cells are, are they cancer or pre cancer ?Do I need to be worried about them?

I had all of the right side removed and 1/4 of the left side in April 2008 I am now having the same symptoms in the remaing part of my thyriod ie pain up into my ears ,it feels as if there is a lump in my throat and I am having difficulties swallowing and it has also become quite swollen again. I am scared that it could be cancer as it has happened so fast ,within two weeks.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shastaw said:


> need some help decifering my pathology report PLEASE anyone.
> 
> Right thyriod and left subtotal thyriod tissue;
> 
> ...


I just joined and saw your post. I hope by now you have conferred in-depth w/ your doctor/surgeon about this. It is suspicious. It could be an adenoma or cancer. It just depends.

Here is some information for you:

http://www.bcm.edu/oto/grand/21392.html

Please let us know the outcome and I pray it is all good.

I am a layperson and the above is opinion only.

Andros


----------

